
Private Internet Access and the Freenode Project - Macha
https://freenode.net/news/freenode-pia-changes
======
arshbot
So it seems that PIA is leaving the freenode project? Will LTM ( now Imperial
Family Trustings ) still be heavily involved? It was my understanding that
Imperial was owned by PIA - is that not the case anymore?

I love Freenode. But keeping up with these politics and all these different
related corps is exhausting.

